
Staying Ambitious on Diversity: New Diversity Goals for Gusto Engineering - edawerd
https://engineering.gusto.com/staying-ambitious-on-diversity-new-goals-for-gusto-engineering/
======
coolspot
Isn’t things like “outbound sourcing exclusively for female candidates” is
direct violation of California anti-discrimination laws?

A company can not discriminate candidates based, among others, on gender,
sexual orientation, etc.

------
edawerd
Hi everyone!

Gusto's co-founder/CTO here. I'll be more than happy to answer any questions
about our diversity program here, should you have any!

~~~
throwaway5250
Can those of us that are not members of desirable under-represented groups
assist you by not applying at Gusto?

